

Ask HN: Help me find the perfect (paid) email service - sz4kerto

I wouldn&#x27;t like to write a long essay here, so I&#x27;ll try to be short. I&#x27;m moving away from GMail, but I don&#x27;t know where. What I need&#x2F;want:
- preferably NSA-proof: even &#x27;I have nothing to hide&#x27;, I dislike the principle of people (and even machines) reading my email
- has IMAP or Exchange connector
- NO ADS
- really good search&#x2F;indexing
- not self-hosted, I could administer my own server but I don&#x27;t want to waste time on this<p>That&#x27;s all I need, and I&#x27;m happy to pay for it. Essentially, I want all the benefits of a self-hosted email service without the pains of administration.<p>Any ideas?
======
scholia
This might help:

From Gmail to FastMail: Moving Away from Google
[http://readwrite.com/2012/03/19/from-gmail-to-fastmail-
movin...](http://readwrite.com/2012/03/19/from-gmail-to-fastmail-moving)

It's very cheap.

